# هل هناك نص صريح وواضح يثبت أن كل مولود هو مولود غير نقي وخاطيء



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (4 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أما عن قصده من كلامه
> 
> فلا يمكن أن يكون أن الكواكب شريرة ، لأن الشر هو من الخطية ، وليس فى مقدور الجماد أن يصنع خطية ، وبالتالى فلا يمكن أن يكون معنى كلامه هكذا
> 
> ...


 

*وضحت الصورة اخويا مكرم بالنسبة لهذه الجزئية*
*شكرا جزيلا لك ولسعة صدرك*

*نقطة اخيرة*
*هل هذة النصوص تحديدا يتمحص عنها فكرة أن كل مخلوق (حي) هو غير نقي في نظر الرب*


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++++++++++++++++
> 
> المقارنة هنا ليست بطريقة أن الخالق خلق شيئاً رديئاً
> 
> ...




جميل جدا اخي العزيز مكرم شكرا لك مرة اخرى على سعة صدرك 

النقطة الخاصة بأن الكواكب والقمر ليسو أنقياء في عيني الرب قد فرغنا منها واتضح  الفكرة التالية وهو أنه لا يجوز مقارنة الخالق بالمخلوق، فالمخلوق مهما كان حسنا أو صافيا او نقيا او مضيئا فهو لا يمكن بأي حال أن يتم مقارنته بالخالق لأنه كما يؤكد الكتاب المقدس أن الله لا شبيه له ولا مثيل له ولا يوضع في موضع المقارنة مع اي مخلوق.
أرجو أن تبدي تعقيبك على هذه النقطة تحديدا

السؤال التالي لم أحصل فيه على إجابة شافية من حضرتك
لذلك سوف أعيد النقطة الأخيرة ببعض الاسهاب وهي في نفس الموضوع ونفس الاصحاح ونفس النصوص 
قد تم ذكر الكواكب والقمر تباعا كما ذُكر "مولود المرأة" بالنص رقم 4 بل والتأكيد على "مولود المرأة" في النص رقم 6 بأنه في النهاية ما هو إلا دودة ولا يمكن أن يقارن أو يوضح في وضع المقارنة بالرب من جهة النقاء والمساواه والكمال بل والثبات (عدم التغير).
هل يعني ذلك أن اي مولود لمرأة هو غير كامل وغير مساوي لله وغير نقي بالمقارنة بالله ؟ أم أن هناك استثناءات ؟ !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

*كيف يتبرر الإنسان عند الله= بالمقارنة مع قداسة الملائكة فالإنسان نجس والله ينسب لملائكته حماقة. فماذا يكون حال الإنسان إذا وقف أمام الله القدوس. وبنفس المنطق فهل يمكن لإنسان أن يحكم علي تصرفات الله بأنها خطأ، هل يمكن لإنسان أن يتناقش ويجادل الله في أحكامه. كيف يزكو مولود المرأة= "بالخطية ولدتني أمي"فالمرأة الخاطئة كيف تلد مولوداً ويكون باراً مزكي أمام الله. فالإنسان يولد من أبويه وارثاً الخطية الأصلية. فنحن وارثين فساداً من أبائنا ونصنع فساداً في الأرض فكيف نظهر أمام الله كأبرار وكلنا نجاسة. *


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*




اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> هل يعني ذلك أن اي مولود لمرأة هو غير كامل وغير مساوي لله وغير نقي بالمقارنة بالله ؟ أم أن هناك استثناءات ؟ !



*لا يوجد اى استثناءات فالكتاب المقدس يقول ها انا بالاثم صورت وبالخطية حبلت بى امى 
كل البشر خطاة ولذلك كل البشر يحتاجون للخلاص والفداء 
الله هو مصدر النقاء والقداسة ولايوجد من يساويه 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*




> هل يعني ذلك أن اي مولود لمرأة هو غير كامل وغير مساوي لله وغير نقي بالمقارنة بالله ؟ أم أن هناك استثناءات ؟ !


*طبعا الإستثناء الوحيد هو السيد المسيح لأنه هو الله المتجسد .*


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*



Nancy2 قال:


> *لا يوجد اى استثناءات فالكتاب المقدس يقول ها انا بالاثم صورت وبالخطية حبلت بى امى
> كل البشر خطاة ولذلك كل البشر يحتاجون للخلاص والفداء
> الله هو مصدر النقاء والقداسة ولايوجد من يساويه
> *



والاخ سامح 


> *طبعا الإستثناء الوحيد هو السيد المسيح لأنه هو الله المتجسد .* .



اصدق حضرتك يا اخويا سامح ولا اصدق اختي نانسي ؟!
يا ريت تتفقوا على جواب واحد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

*لو ركزت فى كلام الأخت نانسى هتلاقى مفيش تعارض 
هى تقصد كل البشر المولودين عن طريق الزرع البشرى اى من أم واب . اما السيد المسيح فحبل به من الروح القدس.
ثانيا هى قالت مصدر النقاء والقداسة هو الله مابالك السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*




> اصدق حضرتك يا اخويا سامح ولا اصدق اختي نانسي ؟!




لا يوجد أي استثناء من البشر العاديين 

أما المسيح فهو خارج القاعدة لان اصله ليس انسانا بل إلها قد تجسد وظهر لنا


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*



سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *لو ركزت فى كلام الأخت نانسى هتلاقى مفيش تعارض
> هى تقصد كل البشر المولودين عن طريق الزرع البشرى اى من أم واب . اما السيد المسيح فحبل به من الروح القدس.
> ثانيا هى قالت مصدر النقاء والقداسة هو الله مابالك السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد.*



اخويا سامح 
انا كدة بدأت اتلغبط بصراحة 
انا سؤالي كان عن المولود من المرأة تحديدا

هل يعني ذلك أن اي مولود لمرأة هو غير كامل وغير مساوي لله وغير نقي بالمقارنة بالله ؟ أم أن هناك استثناءات ؟ !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*




> هل يعني ذلك أن اي مولود لمرأة هو غير كامل وغير مساوي لله وغير نقي بالمقارنة بالله ؟ أم أن هناك استثناءات ؟ !


أظن الاجابه قلتها فى مداخلتى قبل السابقه الاستثناء الوحيد هو السيد المسيح (الله المتجسد)​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*




> انا سؤالي كان عن المولود من المرأة تحديدا


كل مولود من امراءة ( بزرع بشر ) ..


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*




اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> اخويا سامح
> انا كدة بدأت اتلغبط بصراحة
> انا سؤالي كان عن المولود من المرأة تحديدا
> 
> هل يعني ذلك أن اي مولود لمرأة هو غير كامل وغير مساوي لله وغير نقي بالمقارنة بالله ؟ أم أن هناك استثناءات ؟ !



*كلامى متفق معاهم تماما انا اتكلمت عن البشر العاديين زى وزيك المولودين من اب وام دول حاملين للخطية الاصلية اكيد 
لكن المسيح ده مش انسان عادى ده هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد يعنى بلا خطية رغم ان ناسوته كامل زى لاهوته الكامل الا انه بلا خطية لانه ببساطة هو الله 
والمسيح كمان مش مولود بزرع بشر زينا المسيح مولود بمعجزة من غير زرع بشر 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: هناك نص صريح وواضح يثبت أن كل مولود هو مولود غير نقي وخاطيء*




اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> اخويا سامح





اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> انا كدة بدأت اتلغبط بصراحة
> انا سؤالي كان عن المولود من المرأة تحديدا
> 
> هل يعني ذلك أن اي مولود لمرأة هو غير كامل وغير مساوي لله وغير نقي بالمقارنة بالله ؟ أم أن هناك استثناءات ؟ !


 
*كلامى متفق معاهم تماما انا اتكلمت عن البشر العاديين زى وزيك المولودين من اب وام دول حاملين للخطية الاصلية اكيد *
*لكن المسيح ده مش انسان عادى ده هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد يعنى بلا خطية رغم ان ناسوته كامل زى لاهوته الكامل الا انه بلا خطية لانه ببساطة هو الله *
*والمسيح كمان مش مولود بزرع بشر زينا المسيح مولود بمعجزة من غير زرع بشر *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*



اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> جميل جدا اخي العزيز مكرم شكرا لك مرة اخرى على سعة صدرك
> 
> النقطة الخاصة بأن الكواكب والقمر ليسو أنقياء في عيني الرب قد فرغنا منها واتضح  الفكرة التالية وهو أنه لا يجوز مقارنة الخالق بالمخلوق، فالمخلوق مهما كان حسنا أو صافيا او نقيا او مضيئا فهو لا يمكن بأي حال أن يتم مقارنته بالخالق لأنه كما يؤكد الكتاب المقدس أن الله لا شبيه له ولا مثيل له ولا يوضع في موضع المقارنة مع اي مخلوق.
> أرجو أن تبدي تعقيبك على هذه النقطة تحديدا
> ...



+++++++++++++++++

بالنسبة لتعليق سيادتك عن النقطة الأولى ، فهو صحيح تماماً

وبالنسبة للنقطة الثانية ، فهى مماثلة للنقطة الأولى من حيث المفهوم

إذ لا يمكن مقارنة الخالق بالمخلوق تحت أى بند للمقارنة

فلاإنسان كمخلوق لا يمكن مقارنته بالله ، وهو بالنسبة للكمال الإلهى يساوى صفر

فأى عدد مقسوم على اللانهاية يساوى صفر

هذا هو مفهوم الكلام  : الله لا نهائى ، ومقارنة أى شيئ - مهما كان - باللانهائى ، يساوى صفر

ليس لأن الخليقة معيبة (بما يعود بالعيب على خالقها) ، ولكن لأن المقارنة هى الغير واجبة

+++++ فالإنسان ، حتى قبل السقوط ، لا يمكن مقارنته بالخالق

ليس بسبب أن الإنسان خطية وخطأ (بما يعود بالملامة على خالقه) ، ولكن لعدم جواز المقارنة

+++++ وحتى فى حالة التجسد الإلهى ، فإنه أخذ جسداً بلا خطية ، ومع ذلك قيل أنه وضع نفسه وأخلى نفسه من المجد فى هذا التجسد ، لأن مقارنة اللانهائى بأى شيئ - برغم جودة هذا الشيئ وعد وجود عيب ولا خطية فيها - يجعل هذا الشيئ يساوى صفر (أى رقم مهما تعاظم ، مقسوما على لا نهاية = صفر)

++++++ أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على ما تريد السؤال عنه فعلاً ، وإلأ فتحت أمرك فى المزيد


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++++++++++++++++
> 
> بالنسبة لتعليق سيادتك عن النقطة الأولى ، فهو صحيح تماماً
> 
> ...




شكرا اخويا مكرم احترم رأيك بشدة صراحة لما يمتزج من حسن خلق وطول بال وحسن اختيار كلماتك ووضوح فكرتك

لي عودة وتعقيب على ما تفضلت به


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

ألف شكر على محبتك الغالية 

وأهلاً وسهلاً بأى سؤال

فكلنا مجرد خدام


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



			+++++++++++++++++
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



بالنسبة لتعليق سيادتك عن النقطة الأولى ، فهو صحيح تماماً

وبالنسبة للنقطة الثانية ، فهى مماثلة للنقطة الأولى من حيث المفهوم

إذ لا يمكن مقارنة الخالق بالمخلوق تحت أى بند للمقارنة

فلاإنسان كمخلوق لا يمكن مقارنته بالله ، وهو بالنسبة للكمال الإلهى يساوى صفر

فأى عدد مقسوم على اللانهاية يساوى صفر

هذا هو مفهوم الكلام  : الله لا نهائى ، ومقارنة أى شيئ - مهما كان - باللانهائى ، يساوى صفر

ليس لأن الخليقة معيبة (بما يعود بالعيب على خالقها) ، ولكن لأن المقارنة هى الغير واجبة

+++++ فالإنسان ، حتى قبل السقوط ، لا يمكن مقارنته بالخالق

ليس بسبب أن الإنسان خطية وخطأ (بما يعود بالملامة على خالقه) ، ولكن لعدم جواز المقارنة


أنقر للتوسيع...



* *متفق مع حضرتك تمام وشكرا على توضيحك المبسط المفهوم *​* 



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



			+++++++++++++++++
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



 +++++ وحتى فى حالة التجسد الإلهى ، فإنه أخذ جسداً بلا خطية ، ومع ذلك قيل أنه وضع نفسه وأخلى نفسه من المجد فى هذا التجسد ، لأن مقارنة اللانهائى بأى شيئ - برغم جودة هذا الشيئ وعد وجود عيب ولا خطية فيها - يجعل هذا الشيئ يساوى صفر (أى رقم مهما تعاظم ، مقسوما على لا نهاية = صفر)

++++++ أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على ما تريد السؤال عنه فعلاً ، وإلأ فتحت أمرك فى المزيد


أنقر للتوسيع...



**بل انا ارحب بالمزيد إن لم يكن عند سيادتكم مانع فانا شخصيا استمتع بالعقلانية في إجاباتك وهدوءك 
*​ ​ *هناك ملاحظتين جوهريتين فيما يتضمن هذه الفقرة تحديداً وهو أساس بني على خطأ يتمثل في أخذ الجسد الذي قيل عنه على لسان الرب بأنه لا يوجد مخلوق (إنسان) ــ المولود من المرأة ــ بدون خطية ولا يجوز مقارنته بالله ولا وضع الله في موضع المقارنة مع هذا المخلوق الذي هو دودة في نهاية المطاف كما جاء في ايوب 25- 4  وأيوب 15 – 14   وعليه تمثُل الرب في هذا الجسد يضعه في موضع التناقض من أربع نقاط الأولى أنه قد تجسده في صورة وهو من قال في تثنية 4 – 15 وما يليها من تأكيدات توضح ماهية تلك الصورة حتى وإن كانت كائنا حياً يمشي على الأرض، أما الثانية أن المسيح جاء في النهاية كمولود من امرأة لوقا 11 - 27 ومزامير 22  - 10 وهذا يضعه تحت طائلة عدم جواز مقارنته بالله كون الفكرة الأساسية أنه لا يجوز مقارنة مخلوق بالخالق حتى ولو كان مولودا من المرأة ولم يذكر أي استثناءات على قدر ما فهمت من النص ولو كان هناك استثناء فارجوا الدليل أضف إلى ذلك كونه مولود يضعه تحت طائلة الخطية فلم يأتي انسان على هذه الارض بلا خطية كما جاء في سفر الجامعة 7 - 20، أما الثالثة فتشبيه الله أو معادلته أو حتى تمثيله بأي شيء غير جائز كما جاء في اشعياء 40-18 وخروج 9 -14 فالقاري لهذه النصوص يجد أن الله ينفي عن نفسه التمثيل أو التشابه سواء أكان جماد أو كائنا حياً عاقلا او غير عاقل وعليه فإن هذا الاستشهاد باطل جملة وتفصيلا ولا يجوز، أما النقطة الرابعة والأخيرة فأحاديث السيد المسيح نفسه التي يؤكد فيها على انه ليس انسان فحسب بل هو ابن انسان وما اكثرها في الكتاب المقدس اضف إلى ذلك نفيه الصلاح عن نفسه.*
*ارجو أن تلاحظ الآتي : تجسد الإله في صورة عبد شبيه بالناس يقابلها ثلاثة محاور تنفي تلك الفكرة (1) صورة الله ـ 2) المولود من المرأة مخلوق ـ الإنسان خاطيء وغير نقي ـ 3) نفي التمثيل لله وعدم جواز تشبيه الله 4) تصريحات السيد المسيح كونه انسان وابن انسان)*
* 

ارجو ان يتسع صدرك للإجابة على هذه الجزئية وما تحويه من افكار تضاد ما قد اسلفت ذكره 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

*هناك نص صريح وواضح يثبت أن كل مولود هو مولود غير نقي وخاطيء*

نعم لا يوجد إنسان بلا خطية ، لأنه يولد حاملاً الخطية ، حتى أن داود النبى يقول : بالخطية حبلت بى أمى ، ومن اللازم توضيح أن أمه لم تلده بالحرام ، بشهادة الله نفسه الذى قال عنه أنه داود إبن يسىَّ ، لذلك فإنه يقصد بلا شك أن الخطية موروثة لكل إنسان

++ ولهذا السبب ، فإن الرب لم يتجسد فى إنسان عادى ، بل صنع معجزة ، إذ هيأ لذاته - من وفى جسد  العذراء - جسداً معجزياً ، يجمع بين كونه من البشر ، وبين كونه بلا خطية

*لذلك ، فإنه معجزة ولا ينطبق عليه ما قيل عن غيره*

++++ أما بخصوص قول سيادتك بأنه نفى الصلاح عن نفسه ، فذلك لم يحدث ، بل بالعكس ، فإنه وصف نفسه بالصالح  ، فى عدة مواضع ، مثل : أنا هو الراعى الصالح ، هكذا على الإطلاق . وأما المرة التى قال فيها لسائله : لماذا تدعونى صالحاً ، ليس صالح إلاَّ الله ، فإنه هنا لم ينفى ولم يثبت ، بل جاء كلامه ذا مغزى خاص ، يرفض به التملق الكاذب من جهة ، ويترك الأمر بخصوصه قابلاً للفحص ، من جهة أخرى .

++++ أما تعبير : صورة الله ، فإنه يعنى الله نفسه ، وهو ما يظهر من الآية :-  فى2: 6و 7

*فمثلما أن صورة عبد تعنى إنساناً فعلاً ، فكذلك صورة الله تعنى الله فعلاً*

+++ وبخصوص المزيد عن هذه النقطة بالذات ، يوجد كتيب عنوانه : لاهوت المسيح ، ويسعدنى جداً مناقشتك فيه (وهو للعبد لله) ، ورابطه هو :

http://christotheology-2.blogspot.com/


----------



## MAJI (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

لدي تعليق بسيط حول قولك:
(*4) تصريحات السيد المسيح كونه انسان وابن انسان)*
المسيح سمى نفسه (ابن *الانسان* ) بأل التعريق وليس (ابن انسان) وهذا معناه انه ليس انسانا مخلوق كباقي البشر
بل هو يؤكد انه الله في الجسد الانساني 
لانه لو قصد بكلامه انه ابن انسان فلا معني لها, لان الناس تراه انسان وابن انسان .
وهذه التسمية (ابن ا*لانسان*) لم يسم بها اي شخص نفسه عبر التاريخ عدا السيد المسيح بالضبط كما يقال عنه (ابن العلي) وإبن *الإنسان *مصطلح لاهوتي ورد في الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

ملحوظة جميلة

فتسمية أى أحد لنفسه بإبن الإنسان ، هى أمر غير معتاد ، لأنها بديهية 

فإنها يستخدمها للدلالة على وضع غير معتاد ، كإشارة إلى أنه هو الله المتجسد

ملحوظة جميلة ومفيدة جداً


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

ابن الإنسان مصطلح لاهوتي منذ العهد القديم ، مصطلح اعشقه جداً


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

*



			نعم لا يوجد إنسان بلا خطية ، لأنه يولد حاملاً الخطية ، حتى أن داود النبى يقول : بالخطية حبلت بى أمى ، ومن اللازم توضيح أن أمه لم تلده بالحرام ، بشهادة الله نفسه الذى قال عنه أنه داود إبن يسىَّ ، لذلك فإنه يقصد بلا شك أن الخطية موروثة لكل إنسان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ ​ *حسنا يا عزيزي انت اقحمتنا في موضوع الخطية الاصلية ولا أعي تحديدا لماذا هذا الاسهاب في الحديث بما لا يحتمل فكل ما أردت الاستفسار عنه هو هل أن كل مولود يولد من بطن امرأة ليس نقيا ـ خاطيء ـ أما كون الخطيئة موروثة أو غير موروثة فهذة ليست الفكرة الرئيسية التي نتحدث عنها الآن.*​ *أرجو منك يا صديقي أن تذكر لي صراحة هل كل مولود يأتي من بطن امرأة (نقياً أو غير نقي) والذي يعني بدوره (خاطيء أم غير خاطيء) دونما الخوض في الحديث عن الخطيئة الاصلية فبغض النظر عن كون السبب هو الخطيئة الاصلية او غيرها فالمراد معرفته الآن كل مولود يأتي من رحم امرأة هو خاطيء وغير نقي أم لا *​ *انتهى وارجو ان تكون الاجابة واضحة على قدر السؤال *​ ​ ​ ​ *++*


> * ولهذا السبب ، فإن الرب لم يتجسد فى إنسان عادى ، بل صنع معجزة ، إذ هيأ لذاته - من وفى جسد العذراء - جسداً معجزياً ، يجمع بين كونه من البشر ، وبين كونه بلا خطية*





> *لذلك ، فإنه معجزة ولا ينطبق عليه ما قيل عن غيره*​ *++++ أما بخصوص قول سيادتك بأنه نفى الصلاح عن نفسه ، فذلك لم يحدث ، بل بالعكس ، فإنه وصف نفسه بالصالح ، فى عدة مواضع ، مثل : أنا هو الراعى الصالح ، هكذا على الإطلاق . وأما المرة التى قال فيها لسائله : لماذا تدعونى صالحاً ، ليس صالح إلاَّ الله ، فإنه هنا لم ينفى ولم يثبت ، بل جاء كلامه ذا مغزى خاص ، يرفض به التملق الكاذب من جهة ، ويترك الأمر بخصوصه قابلاً للفحص ، من جهة أخرى*​


* .*​ ​ *لا تعليق حتى ننتهي من الفكرة الاساسية التي جاءت في نصوص سفر ايوب 25 *​ ​ ​ 

> *++++ أما تعبير : صورة الله ، فإنه يعنى الله نفسه ، وهو ما يظهر من الآية :- فى2: 6و 7*





> *فمثلما أن صورة عبد تعنى إنساناً فعلاً ، فكذلك صورة الله تعنى الله فعلاً*​


​ *هل لك ان تتحفنا بتفسير هذه النصوص بما انك مقتنع أن الرب له صورة ألا وهي صورة الرب ؟ !!*
*وفي النهاية اريد اجابة واضحة هل الله له صورة ؟ لم اتحدث عن كينونة الصورة او شكل الصورة او هيئة الصورة بل تحدثت عن اساس كون له صورة أم لا 
*
*اجابة واضحة رجاءا*
*
*​ *تثنية 4*​ *. 15«فَاحْتَفِظُوا جِدًّا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. فَإِنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَرَوْا صُورَةً مَّا يَوْمَ كَلَّمَكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي حُورِيبَ مِنْ وَسَطِ النَّارِ. 16لِئَلاَّ تَفْسُدُوا وَتَعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، صُورَةَ مِثَال مَّا، شِبْهَ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى 17شِبْهَ بَهِيمَةٍ مَّا مِمَّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ ..... 18شِبْهَ دَبِيبٍ مَّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ*​ ​ ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

إقتباس :  ((فالمراد معرفته الآن كل مولود يأتي من رحم امرأة هو خاطيء وغير نقي أم لا))

أخشى أن تكون الأمور قد إختلطت عليك - بسبب الخلفية التى نشأت سيادتك فيها - فتكون قد تصورت أن رحم المرأة هو السبب فى قولنا بأن الإنسان يولد خاطئاً 

لا يا سيدى الفاضل
فالمرأة عندنا ليست نجسة ورحم المرأة ليس نجساً

بل إننا نقول أن الإنسان يولد حاملاً للخطية بسبب خطية آدم  : [بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ.] رو5: 12

وأما بخصوص المسيح ، فقد جاء بمعجزة متكاملة من جميع الوجوه ، وكان هدفها هو ألاَّ يحمل الخطية ، ولعل ما عند سيادتك من قول بأن الشيطان ينخس كل مولود إلاَّ عيسى بن مريم ، لعل هذا القول يسهِّل عليك إستيعاب الفكرة

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
إقتباس :  ((هل لك ان تتحفنا بتفسير هذه النصوص بما انك مقتنع أن الرب له صورة ألا وهي صورة الرب ؟ !!وفي النهاية اريد اجابة واضحة هل الله له صورة ؟ لم اتحدث عن كينونة الصورة او شكل الصورة او هيئة الصورة بل تحدثت عن اساس كون له صورة أم لا ))

وأيضاً هنا لم تصل للمعنى الذى نقصده ، فكلمة صورة لا تعنى صورة مرسومة ولا حتى فوتوغرافية ، بل تعنى الكيان

وذلك يتشابه مع المكتوب : (صورة التعليم الذى تسلمتموه)
فإنه هنا لا يقصد صورة مرسومة ولا غيرها ، بل يقصد التعليم ذاته

فسيادتك تحتاج لمعرفة معانى تعبيراتنا ، قبل الحكم


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

*اخويا مكرم يبدو انك تتهرب من الاجابة*​ ​ *انا لم اقل بأن المولود من الرحم نجس هذا لم يحدث فلا تعطي انطباع عن شيء لم يحدث من الاساس*​ ​ ​ *مرة اخرى سأعيد عليك الاسئلة واريد اجابة واضحة (نعم أم لا)*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]هل كل مولود يأتي من بطن امرأة (نقياً أو غير نقي) والذي يعني بدوره (خاطيء أم غير خاطيء) ؟ ـ  بغض النظر عن اسباب هذه الخطيئة أو تفاصيلها ـ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نعم كل مولود يأتي من بطن امرأة غير نقي وخاطيء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا كل مولود يأتي من بطن امرأة نقي وغير خاطي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال التالي : هل لله صورة ؟ وما الدليل ؟ ـ بغض النظر عن كينونة الصورة وهيئتها وطبيعتها ـ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نعم لله صورة وهذا هو الدليل ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا ليس لله صورة وهذا هو الدليل ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برجاء عدم التهرب من السؤالين وعدم اعطاء أي انطباع عن شيء لم اتحدث به من الاساس.[/FONT]*​


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*



*اريد اجابة واضحة بالإيجاب (نعم) او بالنفي (لا) على الآتي ومن ثم انت تطرح سؤالك وانا تحت امرك *




> *هل كل مولود يأتي من بطن امرأة (نقياً أو غير نقي) والذي يعني بدوره (خاطيء أم غير خاطيء) ؟ ـ بغض النظر عن اسباب هذه الخطيئة أو تفاصيلها ـ*
> 
> *نعم كل مولود يأتي من بطن امرأة غير نقي وخاطيء*
> *لا كل مولود يأتي من بطن امرأة نقي وغير خاطي*
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

الأخ اين الحقيقة ، ارجو التزام الأدب وعدم التلفظ بكلمات مثل " تهرب " فأنت في منتدى الكنيسة !

إن كنت لا تفهم الإجابة فأطلب ان نعيدها لك بصيغة اخرى ، أما ان تكون غير فاهم وتدعي علينا الهروب ، فهذا لا يكون في منتدى الكنيسة 


> *[FONT=&quot]هل  كل مولود يأتي من بطن امرأة (نقياً أو غير نقي) والذي يعني بدوره (خاطيء  أم غير خاطيء) ؟ ـ  بغض النظر عن اسباب هذه الخطيئة أو تفاصيلها ـ*​





> ​



اجبناك ومازلت تكرر ،

كل انسان مولود من إمرأة ( بزرع بشر ) *[FONT=&quot]غير نقي وخاطيء

فهمت الإجابة ولا نكررها ؟

[/FONT]*


> *[FONT=&quot]السؤال التالي : هل لله صورة ؟ وما الدليل ؟ ـ بغض النظر عن كينونة الصورة وهيئتها وطبيعتها ـ [/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]
سؤال خاطيء ، طالما قلت " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر عن كينونة الصورة وهيئتها وطبيعتها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " لانه على اساس هذه الجملة تكون الإجابة إما بنعم او بلا

وعليه ، فإجابة سؤالك الحالي بشكله الحالي : نعم و لا




[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

يا أخى أنا لا أتهرب ، بل أشرح لك ما أراه فى كلامك أنت وأعطيك إجابة فعلاً عن سؤالك ، هذا ما أريد أن أفعله فعلاً

ولكن يبدو وكأنه يوجد حاجزيمنع من وصول ما أريد قوله

بل إننى متعجب جداً من مداخلتك الأخيرة ، وكانى إرتكبت جريمة وتلاعبت بالكلام !!!!!!

فإنك قلت - سابقاً -أن كل من يأتى من رحم المرأة هو غير طاهر

فأوضحت - فى مداخلتى السابقة - أن أصل الموضوع ليس هكذا ، فليست المرأة ورحمهما هما السبب ، بل خطية آدم ، وقد أعطيتك شاهداً لكلامى 

فأين الهروب !!!!!!!!!!!

ثم تعيد السؤال ذاته ، فماذا أفعل !!!!!!!

نعم كل المواليد من نسل آدم يحملون الخطية ، ليس بسبب رحم المرأة ، بل بسبب وراثتهم للخطية ، مثل الفيروس الذى يصيب أصل الشجرة فينتشر إلى جميع فروعها 

فأين وجدتنى سيادتك أقول القول ونقيضه !!!!!!!

++++ وطالما أنه يوجد إلتباس فى الكلام ، لذلك أرجو التركيز على نقطة واحدة ، لكى لا نزيد حالة الإلتباس


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*



اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> اخويا الفاضل سمعان
> ...



انت تريد المجادله لتصل لشى  لن تصل اليه يجب ان تفهم مولود المراة 
اللى مولود عن طريق علاقه جنسيه
وصلت المعلومه
ولكن انت لم ترد على سؤالى

هو القمر يضى ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟
بمعنى هل مصدر للنور؟؟؟

​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

أنا مسامح عن وصفى بالتهرب

ولكن فلنجعل النقاش أكثر لطفاً ، لأننا لن نستفيد شيئاً من الغضب وحرق الأعصاب


----------



## MAJI (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*




اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> *مرة اخرى سأعيد عليك الاسئلة واريد اجابة واضحة (نعم أم لا)*
> *هناك اسئلة لايصح عليها الاجابة بلا او نعم فقط لانه لكل قاعدة استثناء*
> 
> 
> ...





اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نعم كل مولود يأتي من بطن امرأة غير نقي وخاطيء باستثناء السيد المسيح[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لا كل مولود يأتي من بطن امرأة نقي وغير خاطي[/FONT]*
> ...


 ربنا يوريك الحقيقة يا اخي (اين الحقيقة) [/FONT]


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*



> *موكا*​*كل انسان مولود من إمرأة ( بزرع بشر ) غير نقي وخاطيء*​​*مكرم*​*نعم كل المواليد من نسل آدم يحملون الخطية ، ليس بسبب رحم المرأة ، بل بسبب وراثتهم للخطية ، مثل الفيروس الذى يصيب أصل الشجرة فينتشر إلى جميع فروعها *​


* 
*​ *جميل جدا يا اخويا موكا واخويا كل مولود من امرأة غير نقي وهو خاطيء*​ *أما بخصوص زرع البشر .. فعلى حد علمي أن كل انسان وطيء هذه الارض وهذا الكون هو من زرع بشر ولو كان هناك ما يضاد ما تحدثت به فأت لي به بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس.*​ ​ ​


> *فهمت الإجابة ولا نكررها ؟*​​*السؤال التالي : هل لله صورة ؟ وما الدليل ؟ ـ بغض النظر عن كينونة الصورة وهيئتها وطبيعتها ـ*​​*سؤال خاطيء ، طالما قلت " بغض النظر عن كينونة الصورة وهيئتها وطبيعتها " لانه على اساس هذه الجملة تكون الإجابة إما بنعم او بلا*​​*وعليه ، فإجابة سؤالك الحالي بشكله الحالي : نعم و لا*​


​ *مازلت في انتظار اجابة محددة "نعم أم لا" بالدليل 
*​


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*



MAJI قال:


> ربنا يوريك الحقيقة يا اخي (اين الحقيقة)



متشكر اخويا ماجد


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

مرة اخرى تحرف كلامي سأتهمك بالتدليس ..

قلت انا : 


> كل انسان مولود من إمرأة *( بزرع بشر )* *[FONT=&quot]غير نقي وخاطيء*




فحرفت ردي وقلت :



> *كل مولود من امرأة غير نقي وهو خاطيء*


اظن الرد واضح وقلناه اكثر من مرة وانت تتعمد الخلط واعادة السؤال



> *أما بخصوص زرع البشر .. فعلى حد علمي *


لا علم لك ، انت هنا لتتعلم فقط

واجبنا عن كلامك سابقاً فراجع الردود 



> *مازلت في انتظار اجابة محددة "نعم أم لا" بالدليل *


اجبناك بنعم او لا فماذا بك لا تقرأ ؟

*سؤال خاطيء ، طالما قلت " بغض النظر عن كينونة الصورة وهيئتها وطبيعتها " لانه على اساس هذه الجملة تكون الإجابة إما بنعم او بلا*
*وعليه ، فإجابة سؤالك الحالي بشكله الحالي : نعم و لا



*​[/FONT]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*



اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> *
> *​ *جميل جدا يا اخويا موكا واخويا كل مولود من امرأة غير نقي وهو خاطيء*​ *أما بخصوص زرع البشر .. فعلى حد علمي أن كل انسان وطيء هذه الارض وهذا الكون هو من زرع بشر ولو كان هناك ما يضاد ما تحدثت به فأت لي به بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس.*​ ​ ​​ *مازلت في انتظار اجابة محددة "نعم أم لا" بالدليل
> *​



+++++

سيادتك إقتبست من كلامى ، فأين تعليقك عليه

ثم تريد إجابة بنعم أو لا ، وهل لم نعطيك إجابة !! ألم نقل أن كل نسل آدم مولود حاملاً الخطية !!!

أما السيد المسيح فمولود بمعجزة ،هدفها هو عدم حمله للخطية

فأين وجدتنى قصَّرنا فى الإجابة

رجاء توضيح ما تريده بالضبط ، لأنى بصراحة مش عارف إنت عاوز آيه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

أعتقد أنه أشار لذلك من البداية ، وليس فى ذلك مشكلة 

صحيح أن الخلفية التربوية تفرض قوالباً من التفكير ، ولكنه من البداية يمتلك عقلاً حراً فعلاً - مثلما سمىَّ نفسه بالضبط - ولكنى لا أعرف ما حدث ، حتى أن إسلوبه تغير كثيراً جداً عمَّا سبق لنا ورأيناه فيه 

فعلى كل الأحوال ، سنحتمل هذا التغيير ، فلعله مؤقت

فرجاء الحفاظ على هدوء المناقشة ونقائها من كل غضب


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

اين الحقيقه بيلف ويدور  على شىء  باطل
الاجابات واضحه وسليمه​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

وهذا من الأمور الطبيعية ، فليس من السهل هدم كل الماضى فى لحظة

فلنحتمل لأن الأمر صعب


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



			+++++
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



سيادتك إقتبست من كلامى ، فأين تعليقك عليه

ثم تريد إجابة بنعم أو لا ، وهل لم نعطيك إجابة !! ألم نقل أن كل نسل آدم مولود حاملاً الخطية !!!

أما السيد المسيح فمولود بمعجزة ،هدفها هو عدم حمله للخطية

فأين وجدتنى قصَّرنا فى الإجابة

رجاء توضيح ما تريده بالضبط ، لأنى بصراحة مش عارف إنت عاوز آيه


أنقر للتوسيع...




اخويا مكرم 

يبدو انه حصل سوء فهم لدى حضرتك لم اقل ان حضرتك قصرت في الاجابة يا اخي بل على العكس جاءت الاجابة صريحة وواضحة منك ومن اخويا موكا
انا موافق على ان كل مولود هو خاطيء وغير نقي
لكن استفسار على ما اورده اخويا موكا بأن هذا المولود يجب ان يكون من زرع بشر
فهل هناك انسان في هذا الكون ليس من زرع البشر ؟ 


أما بخصوص النقطة "هل الله صورة" وما الدليل
فاعتقد ما يتفوه به اخويا موكا لا يعتد به ولا يؤخذ به فالجواب لصيغة السؤال "هل" دائما وابدا يكون إما نعم ويذكر الدليل وإما لا ويذكر الدليل

على سبيل المثال : هل الله منتقم ؟ فسيكون ردي نعم بالطبع والدليل 
مزامير 99  [FONT=&quot]8 ايها الرب الهنا انت استجبت لهم.الها [FONT=&quot]غفورا كنت لهم ومنتقما على افعالهم[/FONT]

هل الله خالقنا ؟ فسيكون ردي نعم بالطبع والدليل 
رؤيا يوحنا 10 
6 واقسم بالحي الى ابد الابدين [FONT=&quot]الذي خلق السماء وما فيها والارض [/FONT]وما فيها والبحر وما فيه ان لا يكون زمان بعد  


هل الله يتغير ؟ فسيكون ردي لا والدليل
ملاخي 3
 6لأ[FONT=&quot]َنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ لاَ أَتَغَيَّرُ[/FONT]

وهكذا
[/FONT]*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

أخى مولكا قال ذلك بهدف ومعنى

وهو أنه يقصد أن المسيح المولود بمعجزة وليس بزرع بشر ، لا ينطبق عليه هذا الحكم

فكلامه صحيح ، حتى أننى فهمته هكذا منذ اللحظة الأولى  

ولكن  لا مشكلة فى ذلك ، فلنواصل بنفس الروح والإسلوب الهادئ السابقين

فالهدوء يجعل الحياة أسهل وأفضل ، فأرجو من الجميع الإحتمال والتمسك بالهدوء ، لأنه لخيرنا كلنا

فماذا سنستفيد من الصراع وحرق الأعصاب

ربنا نفسه يطالبنا بالهدوء والصبر وإنتظار عمله بثقة


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*




> * فهل هناك انسان في هذا الكون ليس من زرع البشر ؟ *


نعم ، المسيح جاء بمعجزة من عذارء



> * فاعتقد ما يتفوه به اخويا موكا لا يعتد به ولا يؤخذ به فالجواب لصيغة  السؤال "هل" دائما وابدا يكون إما نعم ويذكر الدليل وإما لا ويذكر الدليل*


كلامك خاطيء ولا قيمة له تماما كالعادة حيث انك تقول في البداية " هل " وعدت في النهاية لتقول " *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر عن كينونة الصورة وهيئتها وطبيعتها ـ * "
فالهيئة والطبيعة ستحدد ان كان الجواب نعم او لا ! فأنت تقول سؤال خاطيء ولست مسؤلا عن خطأك !



> * على سبيل المثال : هل الله منتقم ؟ فسيكون ردي نعم بالطبع والدليل *


ردك هنا خاطيء ! ويحتاج للإسهاب فلا تتكلم خارج الموضوع لانك تفترض " *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر*[/FONT] " وهنا لم تقل " *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر*[/FONT] "..[/FONT]


----------



## MAJI (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

اخ اين الحقيقة اعتقد (والله اعلم ) انك تريد ان تعرف
1- كيف ان المسيح انسان ولم تنطبق عليه الاحكام البشري(خاطئ وغير نقي)
2- كيف ان المسيح هو صورة الله الغير منظور
وقد اجابوك الاخوة بكل وضوح
للسؤال الاول لان المسيح مولود كانسان ليس بارادة انسان (ولادة اعجازية)
وللسؤال الثاني لان الله اراد ان يظهر بالجسد وهو قادر على هذا
اما ان تحصر الاجابة ب لا او نعم  فهذا خطأ
يذكرني باساليب التحقيقات الجنائية 
فالمحقق حين تغلق السبل امامه يسأل المتهم هل خرجت ذلك اليوم من البيت ؟ اجب بنعم او لا؟ فاذا قال  نعم فيعتبره هو المجرم 
فهل كل من خرج من البيت خرج ليرتكب جريمة؟
ان المسيح له طبيعتين بشرية (نقية )والهية   
 والدليل هو الانجيل بشهادة اربعة شهود


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



			أخى مولكا قال ذلك بهدف ومعنى

وهو أنه يقصد أن المسيح المولود بمعجزة وليس بزرع بشر ، لا ينطبق عليه هذا الحكم

فكلامه صحيح ، حتى أننى فهمته هكذا منذ اللحظة الأولى 

ولكن لا مشكلة فى ذلك ، فلنواصل بنفس الروح والإسلوب الهادئ السابقين

فالهدوء يجعل الحياة أسهل وأفضل ، فأرجو من الجميع الإحتمال والتمسك بالهدوء ، لأنه لخيرنا كلنا

فماذا سنستفيد من الصراع وحرق الأعصاب

ربنا نفسه يطالبنا بالهدوء والصبر وإنتظار عمله بثقة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



شكرا اخويا مكرم على هذه الروح الطيبة وانا مستمتع بالحديث معك لما لمسته في اختيار كلماتك من ذوق رفيع وحسن الظن واعلم اخويا مكرم انه طالما هناك صدق مع النفس فاما ان اصل انا للحقيقة في السيد المسيح واما ان تصل انت للحقيقة في الله الواحد إلهي وإلهكم وربي وربكم فالموضوع يحتاج فقط لاحقاق الحق وابطال الباطل*​ *واعلم ايضا اخويا مكرم بانه لو تم طردي من هذا المنتدى او حجبي او الغاء تعليقاتي او موضوعاتي فهذا على يديك وانت شاهد بانني لم اسب ولم اتعد اداب الحوار وحتى ان احتدم الحوار بيننا بين الشد والجذب فلم ولن اتطاول على أي شخص او اقل من احترام أي شخص أو معتقد أي شخص*
*وإذا رأت الادارة بأن ينقل هذا الموضوع في جانب المناقشات أو في اي قسم فهذا مقبول ولكن ارجو رجاء خاص منك تحديدا اخويا مكرم أن لا يتم حذف الموضوع أو طردي من المنتدى ولو تريد أن يكون الحوار ايضاً بيني وبينك على الخاص فأنا ارحب بذلك فقط قم بارسل رسالة خاصة على حسابي هنا وسوف اضيفك في اي مكان تختاره انت*
*
*
*
*
*عودة إلى الموضوع*


*النقطة الأولى : كل مولود هو غير نقي وخاطيء
*​ ​ *هذه المعجزة التي تتحدث عنها جاءت من رحم امرأة وهي العذراء مريم فهل يوجد نص صريح يوضح أن هناك استثناء بأن هذا المولود المعجزة هو نقي وبدون خطيئة ؟  مع  ذكر الدليل بالطبع مع ملاحظة أنك اتفقت معي سابقاً بأن الإنسان هو مخلوق وكل من جاء من نسله فهو مخلوق بحسب قدرته (الرب)*​ 

> فإنه هو الذى خلق الأرض وترابها ومائها وكل ماعليها
> ثم من هذه المواد خلق الإنسان الأول ، ثم منه خلق حواء ، ثم منهما خلق نسلهما بحسب قدرته هو وحده


 *إذن كل مولود مخلوق  .. *​ *وإليك الدليل على ان كل مولود هو مخلوق فهذه النصوص جاءت على لسان انبياء مرسلين وموحى إليهم من الله *​ *سفر الجامعة 12*​ *1 فاذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك قبل ان تاتي ايام الشر او تجيء السنون اذ تقول ليس لي فيها سرور*​ *اشعياء 43*​ *15 انا الرب قدوسكم خالق اسرائيل ملككم.*​ *اشعياء 43*​ *1 والان هكذا يقول الرب خالقك يا يعقوب وجابلك يا اسرائيل .لا تخف لاني فديتك.دعوتك باسمك.انت لي.*​ *مزامير 89 *​ *47 اذكر كيف انا زائل.الى اي باطل خلقت جميع بني آدم.*​ ​ *فكل مولود هو مخلوق من الرب ولو أن السيد المسيح هو ليس من زرع البشر وهذا في حد ذاته إعجازا إلهيا ولكنه لا يتعد حقيقة الأمر أنه بالنهاية مولود من امرأة حتى وإن كان بدون زرع بشر.*​ *وإن كان عندك من الكتاب المقدس ما يضاد ما ذكرته (أن كل مولود مخلوق) .. اذكره لي*​ ​ *أما السؤال التالي  في هذه النقطة تحديدا فهل كل مخلوق (بشر) هو مولود من امرأة ؟ ! *​ ​ ​ ​ *النقطة الثانية : صورة الله*​ *طيب بالنسبة لهذه النقطة حتى لا يطيل السؤال اكثر من ذلك سوف احاول اختصار السؤال بعد سرد التالي*​ *نجد الآتي في الكتاب المقدس : *​ *[FONT=&quot]الله ليس له صورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تثنية 4[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]12[FONT=&quot]فَكَلَّمَكُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ وَسَطِ النَّارِ وَأَنْتُمْ سَامِعُونَ صَوْتَ كَلاَمٍ، وَلكِنْ لَمْ تَرَوْا صُورَةً بَلْ صَوْتًا. 13وَأَخْبَرَكُمْ بِعَهْدِهِ الَّذِي أَمَرَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا بِهِ، الْكَلِمَاتِ الْعَشَرِ، وَكَتَبَهُ عَلَى لَوْحَيْ حَجَرٍ. ...[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]15«فَاحْتَفِظُوا جِدًّا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. فَإِنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَرَوْا صُورَةً مَّا يَوْمَ كَلَّمَكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي حُورِيبَ مِنْ وَسَطِ النَّارِ. 16لِئَلاَّ تَفْسُدُوا وَتَعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، صُورَةَ مِثَال مَّا، شِبْهَ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى، 17شِبْهَ بَهِيمَةٍ مَّا مِمَّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، شِبْهَ طَيْرٍ مَّا ذِي جَنَاحٍ مِمَّا يَطِيرُ فِي السَّمَاءِ، 18شِبْهَ دَبِيبٍ مَّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، شِبْهَ سَمَكٍ مَّا مِمَّا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ. 19وَلِئَلاَّ تَرْفَعَ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَتَنْظُرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ، كُلَّ جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ الَّتِي قَسَمَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لِجَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ كُلِّ السَّمَاءِ، فَتَغْتَرَّ وَتَسْجُدَ لَهَا وَتَعْبُدَهَا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذه النصوص بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن الله ليس له صورة سواء كانت هذه الصورة تمثالا (جماد) ـ شبه دبيب على الارض أو تحت الارض أو في السماء أو حتى النجوم (غير عاقل وغير عاقل)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمتابع لهذا النص سيجد أن نهي الرب عن اتخاذ أي نوع من انواع الصور هو الآتي : لئلا تفسدوا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *الله له صورة (وصورته هي البشر انفسهم وبالتحديد السيد المسيح)*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيلبي 2: 5[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذَا الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضاً: 6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً ِللهِ. 7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ[/FONT]*​ *تكوين 1: 27        *​ *فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم.*​ ​ *هذه النصوص بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن الله له صورة وصورته هو آدم تحديدا ثم اختار من بين البشر السيد المسيح ليكون هو المختص بكونه الصورة الشكلية والإلهية المعادلة للرب.*​ ​ *براحه وبكل هدوء وبمنتهى الصدق ... اصدق انهي فكرة فيهم .. النصوص التي تقول بأن الله ليس له صورة أم النصوص التي تؤكد بأن الله له صورة وصورته هي آدم .. ثم تغيرت فأصبح صورته هو السيد المسيح*​ *تحياتي لك*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

أولا ، قبل أن يفلت الوقت منى
فأنا أرحب بكل ما تقترحه ، ولكن ليس عندى معرفة بطريقة عمل الحوار الخاص ، فأرجو توضيح ما تقصده بأن أعمل رسالة على حسابك هنا ، يعنى فين ؟ 

أما المداخلة الأخيرة فسأبدأ بقراءتها ولكنها طويلة والوقت ضيق جداً معى ، فقد أكملها مساءً أو غداً صباحاً بإذن ربنا


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*




> *النقطة الأولى : كل مولود هو غير نقي وخاطيء
> *
> *هذه  المعجزة التي تتحدث عنها جاءت من رحم امرأة وهي العذراء مريم فهل يوجد نص  صريح يوضح أن هناك استثناء بأن هذا المولود المعجزة هو نقي وبدون خطيئة ؟   مع  ذكر الدليل بالطبع مع ملاحظة أنك اتفقت معي سابقاً بأن الإنسان هو  مخلوق وكل من جاء من نسله فهو مخلوق بحسب قدرته (الرب)*​



1. تم توضيح ان المسيح لم يأتِ من زرع بشر
2. كل مخلوق اي كل انسان جاء من زرع بشر



> *إذن كل مولود مخلوق  .. *​



*إذن كل مولود بزرع بشر مخلوق  ..

*


> *سفر الجامعة 12*​ *1 فاذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك قبل ان تاتي ايام الشر او تجيء السنون اذ تقول ليس لي فيها سرور*​ *اشعياء 43*​ *15 انا الرب قدوسكم خالق اسرائيل ملككم.*​ *اشعياء 43*​ *1 والان هكذا يقول الرب خالقك يا يعقوب وجابلك يا اسرائيل .لا تخف لاني فديتك.دعوتك باسمك.انت لي.*​ *مزامير 89 *​ *47 اذكر كيف انا زائل.الى اي باطل خلقت جميع بني آدم.*​



كل هذه عن بشر مولودين بزرع بشر ..

​


> *وإن كان عندك من الكتاب المقدس ما يضاد ما ذكرته (أن كل مولود مخلوق) .. اذكره لي*​


فعلا كل مولود غير المسيح مخلوق ، لا تعارض



> *فكل مولود  هو مخلوق من الرب ولو أن السيد المسيح هو ليس من زرع البشر وهذا في حد ذاته  إعجازا إلهيا ولكنه لا يتعد حقيقة الأمر أنه بالنهاية مولود من امرأة حتى  وإن كان بدون زرع بشر.*​


مولود من امرأة بمعجزة ، بقدرة الله وليس كما هى العادة للمخلوقات لانه ليس بمخلوق !



> *أما السؤال التالي  في هذه النقطة تحديدا فهل كل مخلوق (بشر) هو مولود من امرأة ؟ ! *​


بفصل المسيح عن المخلوقات ، نعم



> *[FONT=&quot]هذه  النصوص بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن الله ليس له صورة سواء كانت هذه الصورة  تمثالا (جماد) ـ شبه دبيب على الارض أو تحت الارض أو في السماء أو حتى  النجوم (غير عاقل وغير عاقل)*​





> ​


فعلا صورة الله ليس تمثالا ولا ولا ولا !



> *[FONT=&quot]والمتابع لهذا النص سيجد أن نهي الرب عن اتخاذ أي نوع من انواع الصور هو الآتي : لئلا تفسدوا ...[/FONT]*​



للعبادة فقط !



> *[FONT=&quot]فيلبي 2: 5[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذَا  الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضاً: 6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ  فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً ِللهِ.  7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ  النَّاسِ[/FONT]*​ *تكوين 1: 27        *​ *فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم.*​



هذا ما كنت اريدك ان تكتبه ، النص الاول يختلف عن النص الثاني ، 

النص الثاني يتكلم عن جنس كامل " الإنسان " وليس عن شخص معين ، هذا اولا وثانيا انه يقول : على صورته ولم يقل ان الإنسان هو صورته بل عليها ، فما هى هذه الصورة التي الإنسان عليها ؟!

اما النص الأول ففي اللغة اليوانية اوضح بكثير وان كان هنا ايضا واضح ، المسيح صورة الله اي رسم جوهره ! وانه معادلا لله !!


لا مجال لاي محاولة لللفيق يا عزيزي  طريقة قديمة جداً



> *وصورته هو آدم تحديدا*



جبت منين الكلام ده ؟!! 



> *ثم اختار من بين البشر السيد المسيح ليكون هو المختص بكونه الصورة الشكلية والإلهية المعادلة للرب.*


جبت منين الكلام ده كمان ؟!!



> *براحه وبكل هدوء وبمنتهى الصدق ... اصدق انهي فكرة فيهم*



تصدق انك محتاج تتعلم كتييير جدا عشان توصل لمرحل المناقشة ! هذه هو الخط الأول للوصول للحقيقة التي تسأل عنها ، فانت تأتي لتفسر بحسب مزاجك ! 



> *النصوص التي تقول بأن الله ليس له صورة أم النصوص التي تؤكد بأن الله له صورة وصورته هي آدم .. ثم تغيرت فأصبح صورته هو السيد المسيح*



كل هذا لم تأت بدليل عليه ![/FONT]


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أولا ، قبل أن يفلت الوقت منى
> فأنا أرحب بكل ما تقترحه ، ولكن ليس عندى معرفة بطريقة عمل الحوار الخاص ، فأرجو توضيح ما تقصده بأن أعمل رسالة على حسابك هنا ، يعنى فين ؟
> 
> أما المداخلة الأخيرة فسأبدأ بقراءتها ولكنها طويلة والوقت ضيق جداً معى ، فقد أكملها مساءً أو غداً صباحاً بإذن ربنا



على اي موقع للتواصل على سبيل المثال "الياهو" ـ حتى لو كان حوارا ظاهرا في المنتدى هنا انا تحت امرك اي مكان تختاره 
اما من ناحية الوقت الضيق فيمكنك الرد على الموضوع في الوقت الذي تريده هذا لا اشكال عليه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

بخصوص أن السيد المسيح بلا خطية وحده ، فالآيات كثيرة جداً

أنقل منها هذا الجزء السابق التجهيز ، لضيق الوقت ، ولنا عودة بإذن ربنا

فأنه تجسد بمعجزة من العذراء ، لكى يشبهنا فى كل شئ ما عدا الخطية وحدها ، لكى يفدينا نحن الخطاة أجمعين : [البار من أجل الأثمة] 1بط3 :18، عب4 :15، 1 يو 3 : 5 ، لذلك فإنه وحده: [قدوس بلا شر  ولا دنس ] عب 7 : 26.

+++

وبالطبع يمكن الرجوع لبقية الشواهد المذكورة هنا ، فكلها تقول بذلك بكل وضوح


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

*تسجيل متابعة*​ 
*منتظر ردك اخويا مكرم على آخر تعليق لي مع ملاحظة الآتي : *​ 
*1- هناك نص صريح وواضح يثبت أن كل مولود هو مولود غير نقي وخاطيء ولا يجوز مقارنته بالرب. (لاحظ انني لم اتحدث عن توريث الخطية أو ماهية الخطية ولسنا بصدد الحديث عن هذه النقطة في الوقت الحالي)*​ 
*2- هناك أكثر من نص صريح وواضح تثبت أننا جميعا مخلوقات الله .. فالله خالقنا .. وعليه فإن كل مولود هو مخلوق.*​ 
*3- هناك نص صريح وواضح يتحدث أن الله هو خالق جميع البشر وهو ما يؤكد فكرة أن الله هو الخالق ونحن جميعا مخلوقات وعليه فإن كل مولود هو مخلوق، وعليه فإن البشر جميعاً هم مخلوقات الله.*​ 
*4- ثم توجهت بسؤال "هل كل مخلوق (بشر) مولود" ؟ *​ 


*# ..................... #*

*تم تحرير الكلام عن من هو صورة الله *​ 

*إذن *​ 

*[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]كل مولود هو غير نقي وخاطيء.*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]كل مولود هو مخلوق.*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]الله هو خالقنا ونحن مخلوقاته.*​ 


*متابع*​


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

ارجو ان تكون الاجابة بنفس الترتيب وبنفس الوضوح
اضافة بسيطة للنقطة رقم 1
ونقطة اخرى أنني اتحدث عن فكرة أن المولود غير نقي ولم اتطرق على شخص السيد المسيح هل هو بلا خطية أم لا فولادة الطفل في حد ذاتها تأتي بالطفل إلى هذه الدنيا متصفا بغير النقاء والخطيئة حتى وأن تبادر للذهن أنه بريء لم يفعل شيئا ولكنه في نظر الرب خاطيء وغير نقي ايضاً بدون الخوض في ماهية الخطية.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*

صباح الخير أخى الفاضل
أنا لسه فاتح الجهاز

كل ما قلته سيادتك - ما عدا رقم 5 - صحيح

ولكنه ليس كل شيئ ، بل يحتاج تكميل

أما بخصوص 5 ، فليس آدم صورة الله ، بل على صورة الله ، أى ليس هو الصورة ، بل مشابه لها فقط ، الله هو المطلق ، وآدم هو المشابه المحدود

+++ وكلمة صورة ، لا تعنى الصورة المادية - مثلما سبق وذكرنا - فليس الله مادى حتى تكون له صورة مادية

بل تعنى جوهر الشيئ

فعندما يقول صورة التعليم ، يعنى جوهر التعليم ، وعندما يقول صورة إنسان ، يعنى الجوهر الإنسانى ،  وعندما يقول صورة الله فإنه يعنى جوهر اللاهوت ، وقد سبق توضيح هذه النقطة مع وضع شاهد لسيادتك عنها

2 ----ملحوظة ثانية ، وهى أن كل مولود يحمل الخطية ، ولكن ذلك ليس بسبب عملية الولادة ذاتها ، فليس العيب فى الولادة ولا فى رحم المرأة

بل إن السبب هو خطية آدم التى تنتقل إلى كل نسله مثل إنتقال الفيروس من أصل الشجرة إلى فروعها

وقد سبق توضيح تلك النقطة لسيادتك

وقلنا أنه بسبب ذلك قد تجسد المسيح بمعجزة وليس بالطريقة الطبيعية ، ليكون نقياً من الخطية
فأرجو الرجوع لما سبق توضيحه ، لعدم الإطالة


3 ---- ملحوظة ثالثة، عن أن كل مولود هو من خلقة الله ، فهذا صحيح ، وذلك يشمل ناسوت المسيح أيضاً ، فإنه مكتوب : وعند دخوله إلى العالم يقول هيأت لى جسداً

فإنه ، من أحشاء العذراء ، هيأ لنفسه ، أو خلق لنفسه  ، جسداً

فإنه تجسد فى جسد من خلقته هو بالطبع

++++++++++++++++
وأعتقد أن هذه المداخلة ، مع سابقتها ، تناولت كل ملحوظات سيادتك ، وإلاَّ فأنا تحت الأمر


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (7 يونيو 2011)

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب التشتيت والمجادلة الفارغة والخروج عن صلب الموضوع
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا للتوضيح


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2011)

*تم تحرير الكلام عن من هو صورة الله *​

*ونقله إلى هذا الرابط *​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180135
​ 
*رجاء الالتزام بوحدة الموضوع *​ 
*لعدم كسر قوانين القسم *​ 
*سؤال واحد لكل موضوع *​


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2011)

مزمور 51 : 5 
*هَئَنَذَا* بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي. 

رومية 5 : 12 
مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ 
وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ 
وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى* جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ*. 

مزمور 130 : 3 
إِنْ كُنْتَ تُرَاقِبُ الآثَامَ يَا رَبُّ يَا سَيِّدُ* فَمَنْ يَقِفُ * 
​*في الآية الأولى*
*يتكلم إنسان بمفرده عن علاقته بالخطية *

*وفي الثانية *
*الخطية شملت الجميع ... دون إستثناء *

*في الثالثة *
*تقرير عن عدم أحقيقة أن يقف أحد أمام الله *
*وهو يحمل حتي ولو إثم أو خطية واحدة ... لأن الرب بنفسه يُراقب *

*لكن إنجيل الأخبار السارة لا يطلعنا على ظلام الانسان *
*بل يُنير لنا الطريق ومجانًا على الطريق الوحيد للخلاص لنكون أولاد الله *
 
بطرس الاولى 2 : 24 
الَّذِي حَمَلَ *هُوَ نَفْسُهُ* *خَطَايَانَا* فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، 
لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا *فَنَحْيَا* لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. 
​*العلاج عند المريض ... أهم من تشخيص المرض *

*الانسان لا يقدر أن يقف* (يقترب)* الى الله بخطاياه ( التشخيص ) *

*المسيح حمل في جسده خطايانا ... ودفع أجرتها ... لنحيا ( العلاج )*


*أراك تمعن النظر في كيفية حصولك على المرض *

*لكن صوت الرب إليك ... تحول عن المرض ... وتناول العلاج  ... فتحيا *


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (7 يونيو 2011)

*التعليق رقم 50 يتضمن فكرتين مترابطتين *
*المولود مخلوق ـ كل مولود غير نقي وخاطيء ـ الله ليس له صورة*
*والترابط في الآتي أن آدم هو ابن الله والسيد المسيح ايضا ابن الله كما ذُكر في الكتاب المقدس وكلاهما صورة إنسان وعليه فكان لزاما أن اوضح هل الله له صورة سواء كانت هذه الصورة جماداً أو كائنا حيا عاقلا أو غير عاقل*
*التعليق بعد حذف السطور الخالية للتنظيم والاقتباسات من الزميل مكرم لم يتعد 8 فقرات اضف إلى ذلك اقتباس نصوص الكتاب المقدس.*
*لا اعلم أين التشتيت وكيف ولماذا ؟ !! *

*اعتقد لا مجال لاستكمال الموضوع بعد القيام بحذف تعليقي الاخير *

*مرة اخرى اجدد عرضي للاخ مكرم : يمكنك ارسال رسالة خاصة لي لو أردت استكمال الموضوع وشكرا فلا اعتقد أن الادارة ستسمح لي بنشر التعليق مرة اخرى لما يتضمنه من اثباتات للآتي : *
*1- كل مولود هو غير نقي *
*2- كل مولود هو مخلوق *

*# ........................... #*

*تم نقلها في موضوعها *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2836969#post2836969


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2011)

اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> *اعتقد لا مجال لاستكمال الموضوع بعد القيام بحذف تعليقي الاخير *


 
*تعليقك لم يُحذف *

*موجود هنا *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=180135


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2011)

اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> *فلا اعتقد أن الادارة ستسمح لي بنشر التعليق مرة اخرى لما يتضمنه من اثباتات للآتي : *
> *1- كل مولود هو غير نقي *
> *2- كل مولود هو مخلوق *
> 
> ...


 
*حضرتك لم تأتي بجديد ... مكتوب : *
مزمور 51 : 5 
*هَئَنَذَا* بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي. 

رومية 5 : 12 
مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ 
وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ 
وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى* جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ*. 

مزمور 130 : 3 
إِنْ كُنْتَ تُرَاقِبُ الآثَامَ يَا رَبُّ يَا سَيِّدُ* فَمَنْ يَقِفُ *
​******************************


*أين الجديد ... مكتوب :*
ملاخي 2 : 10 
أَلَيْسَ أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِكُلِّنَا؟ 
*أَلَيْسَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ خَلَقَنَا؟ *
فَلِمَاذَا نَغْدُرُ الرَّجُلُ بِأَخِيهِ لِتَدْنِيسِ عَهْدِ آبَائِنَا؟ ​*إذاً نحن خليقة الله *


*أنت هنا لتسأل .... وليس لتثبت *​


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (7 يونيو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *تم تحرير الكلام عن من هو صورة الله *​
> 
> *ونقله إلى هذا الرابط *​
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180135
> ...




*اخي freddy

من حقك أن تحذف ولكن ليس من حقك أن تكذب

وإن لم يكن الحذف جاء عن طريقك انت عزيزي، ولكنه يبقى واقعا مؤسفا 

فالأمر لا يعدو كونه كلمات لمن يريد أن يقرأ ويقارع الحجه بالحجه والدليل بالدليل ولو كان الحق مع من قام بالحذف ، لكان الحذف قد طال سبابا او شتيمة أو سخرية أو استهزاءا ولكن يشهد الله ربي وربك أنني قد تحدثت بكل أدب واحترام واللتزام بما تمليه لوائح المنتدى، ولكنه حذف لأسباب واهية بالية، وهذا ليس امتعاضا او اعتراضا على الحذف، بل تأنيبا لمن قام بالحذف هذا إن كان عنده بصيص من الصدق مع النفس.
فإن كان قد آمن بيسوع الرب فكان لزاما عليه أن يدافع عن ربه بالدليل والبرهان من الكتاب الذي أوحاه له ربه، ليس لهجوم على اعتقده فهو حر في عقيدته ولكن تبيانا لحقيقة اعتقاده.

تم حذف التعليق رقم 50 *












 			اليوم, 10:10 AM 			 			 		 		 			  			#*50* اين الحقيقة ؟ 
  			عضو مبتدئ








				  تاريخ التسجيل: Jun 2011


 				 				                                      				 					المشاركات: 41 				


















*رد: هل هناك نص صريح وواضح يثبت أن كل مولود هو مولود غير نقي وخاطيء* 
*حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب التشتيت والمجادلة الفارغة والخروج عن صلب الموضوع
* 
_ 					 						التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة My Rock ; اليوم الساعة 11:22 _



*مازلت اكرر دعوتي للاخ مكرم للتواصل معي واستكمال هذا الحوار بالوسيلة التي يريدها ويمكنك ارسال رسالة خاصة للتواصل.
وشكرا*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*



اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> ​
> *2- هناك أكثر من نص صريح وواضح تثبت أننا جميعا مخلوقات الله .. فالله خالقنا .. وعليه فإن كل مولود هو مخلوق.*​
> ​


*لا تتحفنا باستنتاجات من بنات افكارك الاسلاميه القاصره لو سمحت .
ليس كل مولود مخلوق...و ليس ذنبنا ان مداركك اضيق من ان تستوعب هذه الحقيقة .
فالمسيح  " كلمة الله المتجسد "  مولود لكنه غير مخلوق بالرغم من ان جسده ( ناسوته )مخلوق  و هو وحده متفرد في هذا و لا يمكن ادراجه تحت بند المخلوقات او البشر لان طبيعته تختلف كليا عن طبيعة البشر العاديه .​*


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2011)

اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> *اخي freddy*
> *من حقك أن تحذف ولكن ليس من حقك أن تكذب*
> 
> *ولكنه حذف لأسباب واهية بالية، *
> ...


 

*ما لونته باللون الأحمر *

*شتيمة تستحق تحرير مخالفة عليها *

*يُغلق الموضوع *

*لإصرار السائل هلى عدم الفهم ... رغم ذكر الآيات المطلوبة *


----------

